# Hair Transplants > Women's Hair Transplants >  My Expereince with Dr. Scott Alexander in Phoenix Arizona

## nowconfident

The hair recession I was experiencing had become very noticeable and it was beginning to impact my self-esteem and confidence. Dr. Alexander confirmed that my hair loss was genetic which reinforced my decision to go forward with the FUT procedure. He was very factual and honest with what he could do for me during the consultation appointment. After the fact, I had additional questions which were answered without issue. I was also able to talk with two former patients about their experience which solidified by decision to have the procedure. The day of the surgery was a breeze. I fell asleep during part of it and watched a movie as well. I experienced very little pain and discomfort and the doctor checked up on me at home post procedure. Instructions for healing were very thorough and precise and my calls with questions were answered quickly. I am 9 months out and feel so good about my new hair and how well its filled in. I have no regrets about doing this procedure. Dr. Alexander and his staff were excellent and very accommodating to my every need. I highly recommend the FUT procedure as an investment in feeling the best you can about yourself.

best

----------


## Spex

Hi Now Confident, 

Great to see you on here. I know we have spoken before and I know how thrilled you are with your progress. Please let me know if I can help further in any way !
Regards
Spex

----------

